
Bill Gates on Cryptocurrency - quickthrower2
https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/bill-gates-says-cryptocurrency-apos-084630507.html
======
skintor
His main point about causing death is that due to increased anonymity
(presumably with Monero) people can get away with spending money in an
unregulated, unpoliced manner.

Companies like Microsoft do this all the time.

What about all the lives that would be saved in hospitals with all that tax
revenue?

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/microsoft-
av...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/microsoft-avoids-
paying-100m-a-year-in-uk-corporation-tax-a7089931.html)

[https://www.businessinsider.com.au/apple-microsoft-avoids-
ta...](https://www.businessinsider.com.au/apple-microsoft-avoids-taxes-
loopholes-irs-2013-1?r=US&IR=T)

[http://www.news.com.au/finance/money/tax/google-slugged-
in-3...](http://www.news.com.au/finance/money/tax/google-slugged-in-3-billion-
ato-crackdown/news-story/74497d670adfa8f68a4c1b456bd21e91)

~~~
sametmax
Given microsoft has been corrupted officials for decades (last update being
[http://techrights.org/2016/02/15/microsoft-bribing-
officials...](http://techrights.org/2016/02/15/microsoft-bribing-officials/)),
i get very irritated every time gates talk about morality. It's even more
terrible when people actually listen to him.

For god sake it's not even forgotting what's in the history books. It was part
of your life. How do you still give the benefit of the doubt to people
cheating, insulting and lying just because they smile on camera and give back
money now that they are old ?

------
quickthrower2
Original title: Bill Gates says cryptocurrency is 'a rare technology that has
caused deaths in a fairly direct way'

I had to shorten the title to fit in, but I didn't want to make the quote
incorrect.

~~~
tim333
The original Yahoo title is a bit misleading anyway.

------
0x445442
The thing is all his examples apply to cash as well. But I'm sure he, like his
globalist ilk, wants to get rid of it as well.

